# Meinungen bzw.Erfahrung mit Wago



## viech (18 Februar 2008)

Hallo !

Ich bin schon seit einem weilchen auf der suche nach einer SPS zur Gebädeautomation( Lüftungen,Heizungen,Licht usw.)
Dabei bin auf Wago und Bechhoff gestossen. 
Beckhoff hat als programiersoftware Twincat,wie ist das bei Wago?
Ich will mier ein Starterkitt von Wago mit ihalt:
Controller 750-841
Software Wago-I/O Pro CAA
Wago DLL Modbus/tCP
Ist Wago-I/O Pro caa die Programiersoftware als Vollversion ? Ist diese auch für alle anderen controller von wago einsetzbar?
Die andere Software DLL MODBUS/TCP, welchen zweck hat die? Konfiguration der Kommunikation via Ethernert?

Wäre sehr froh um einige meinungen bzw kommentare

Danke im voraus

MFG 
Christoph


----------



## vladi (18 Februar 2008)

*Wago*



viech schrieb:


> Beckhoff hat als programiersoftware Twincat,wie ist das bei Wago?
> ....
> Ist Wago-I/O Pro caa die Programiersoftware als Vollversion ? Ist diese auch für alle anderen controller von wago einsetzbar?
> Die andere Software DLL MODBUS/TCP, welchen zweck hat die?


WAGO und Beckhoff werden programmiert mit *CoDeSys*, nur die Konfiguration von Hardware/Bus usw. ist unterschiedlich. CoDeSys ist Freeware, nur die Compiler(Targets) für verschiedene Controller/SPSen bzw. Terminals sind herstellerspezifisch.

DLL Modbus/TCP: kann nichts dazu sagen.
Sonst ist WAGO OK. 

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## trinitaucher (18 Februar 2008)

Bei Beckhoff ist als Programmiertool CoDeSys in TwinCAT integriert. Aber eine Beckhoff-Steuerung kann meines Wissens nach *nicht* mit CoDeSys direkt programmiert werden. Nur mit TwinCAT!
Des weiteren können die Kleinststeuerungen ("BC", "BX", wobei die BCs vergleichbar sind mit den Wago 750-841) mit der kostenlosen 30-Tage Testversion von TwinCAT uneingeschränkt programmiert werden (die 30 Tage beziehen sich nur auf die Soft-SPS-Funktionalität von TwinCAT)


----------



## viech (18 Februar 2008)

*danke für ere antworten*

danke!

Aber hat Wago auch ne eigene programiersoftware?
Ist das Wago I/O PRO CAA?Ist die software unkomplizirt zum handhaben?


MFG
Christph


----------



## GLT (19 Februar 2008)

Die, im Starterkit mitgelieferte, Software ist eine Vollversion.

Die Handhabung der Software selbst, je nach Vorkenntnis, problemlos - Kenntnisse in SPS-Programmierung musst Du dir jedoch aneignen (wenn nicht vorhanden).

Je nachdem, ob Du Neueinsteiger oder Umsteiger bist, werden die Anfangshürden andere sein - das wird schon.

Als Beispiel wird eine Ampelsteuerung mitgeliefert, die man "nachprogrammieren" und ein wenig damit spielen sollte - es werden verschiedene Sprachen und auch die Visualisierung dabei rudimentär erläutert.

BTW: Um Programme testweise laufen zu lassen, wird keine HW benötigt - die Simualtion reicht


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (19 Februar 2008)

*CodeSys*



> Aber hat Wago auch ne eigene programiersoftware?
> Ist das Wago I/O PRO CAA?Ist die software unkomplizirt zum handhaben?


Hallo !

Die Bezeichnung der Software Wago I/O PRO CAA steht ja genau für Codesys Automation Alliance. Ich programmiere jetzt seit fast drei Jahren damit, war Neueinsteiger, ist echt problemlos möglich. 
Support über Telefonhotline sowohl 3S (Codesys-Hersteller: www.3s-software.com) als auch über Wago direkt, ausserdem umfangreiches Forum im Internet: http://forum.3s-software.com/.

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## viech (19 Februar 2008)

*Also die richtige Wahl*

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten!

Ich suche schon seit längerem nach einem relativ günstigen,fexiblen und offenen syatem und glaube nach dem iche eure meinungen gelesen habe es auch gefunden zu haben.
Ich programierte vorher auf SAIA und siemens.Wobei SAIA er eine SPS für gebädeleitsysteme ist bzw bietet,bei simens tat ich mier er schwer da sie mehr nach meiner meinung nach nicht so geeignet ist und dementsprechend teuer. Und von Codesys hab ich hier im Forum auch nur gutes gelesen und da ich sowiso schon lange umsteigen wollte komt es mier gelegen.


MFG
Ulm Christoph


----------



## Oberchefe (22 Februar 2008)

> Die, im Starterkit mitgelieferte, Software ist eine Vollversion.



wäre mir neu.



> Wago DLL Modbus/tCP



das ist eine DLL mit der Du von selbst geschriebenen Programmen aus (z.B. Visual Basic) auf Variablen in der Steuerung lesend/schreibend zugreifen kannst.


----------



## GLT (23 Februar 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> wäre mir neu.


War einer der Gründe, warum ich mir das Startpaket zuglegt habe.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Februar 2008)

> War einer der Gründe, warum ich mir das Startpaket zuglegt habe.



die haben das anscheinend geändert, früher war das mal anders:


----------

